# I just heard



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

form a taxidermist that he is mounting the biggest whitetail in his days of mounting whitetails. He siad he cant tell who shot it but he siad it was shot by turtle river state park in the past week. Anyone know of this buck? I guess it was a 6x5 or 6x6


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry, can't say I've met this buck myself...


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nope havent heard of it but 6by5 aint that big really.....theres way bigger out there and i hope myself to shoot a 6by6 or better this weekend! I wont shoot unless its 5by5 or bigger


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> nope havent heard of it but 6by5 aint that big really.....theres way bigger out there and i hope myself to shoot a 6by6 or better this weekend! I wont shoot unless its 5by5 or bigger


How do you know if its not a big 6x5? maybe its got alot mass, long tines and good spread to score over 200 class? Maybe youve see a 7x7 out there and its only 165 class... so the 6x5 is bigger than that one. Do you go by the points or inches? I go by inches to say whether its a big one or not. So think about that.. maybe I misunderstood you? correct me if I'm wrong. Hope all your deer season went well. :beer:


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

I was at Schmitty's in Davenport on Saturday and saw a 18 point buck...man that thing was huge, I think the tag said Jeremy or J. Johnson, didn't look too close but it had something liek 10 on one side and 8 on the other, a couple downtines and a bunch of nubbins which I counted. Without the nubbins it was like a 7x8! Very nice Body on that buck too, there were also a bunch of 5x5 too 5x6 real nice bucks also hanging there!


----------

